# Selling wild hog meat



## ProAngler (Jan 9, 2019)

Is it legal?


----------



## Gator89 (Jan 9, 2019)

No.

Hogs are not considered game, but there are regulatory requirements for selling meat.


----------



## ProAngler (Jan 13, 2019)

I’m not asking about general meat selling regulatory requirements. I understand those. Just about anything specific to wild hogs. Thanks!


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Jan 13, 2019)

For meat to be legal for sale it has to be killed at a USDA approved inspected facility. As far I know there is no legal way to transport live wild hogs.


----------



## billy336 (Jan 13, 2019)

NCMTNHunter said:


> For meat to be legal for sale it has to be killed at a USDA approved inspected facility. As far I know there is no legal way to transport live wild hogs.


You can in FL, I have a feral hog transport license issued Dept of Ag. I can only take them to a lic preserve or slaughterhouse


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Jan 13, 2019)

billy336 said:


> You can in FL, I have a feral hog transport license issued Dept of Ag. I can only take them to a lic preserve or slaughterhouse



Cool. Do you know if those slaughter houses can kill them for re-sale?


----------



## holton27596 (Jan 14, 2019)

same in Ga, special permit to transport. Illegal to sell wild meat


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jan 14, 2019)

I don't know why one would transport live wild hogs, unless it is to turn them loose in a high fence area to have clients shoot them. Thus you would need a permit.

You may not sell any wild hog meat, that is USDA and not allowed. Wild hogs have all kinds of unfriendly stuff that is not safe.


----------



## j_seph (Jan 14, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> I don't know why one would transport live wild hogs,


So they can turn em loose in places like north hall county to hunt so they do not have to drive south to hunt em


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jan 14, 2019)

Not exactly, I have a friend in Twiggs county that shoots them inside high fence. I believe he has to have the permit to catch them on other properties and transport them to his high fence area where folks pay good money to shoot them inside the fence.

Is my understanding. But, if you are transporting a live one you need the permit.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Jan 14, 2019)

Yes, but there a number of rules to abide by.  Feral hog meat may be sold if taken live to an inspected slaughterhouse, most won't take them.  In order to transport live feral hogs you must first obtain a feral hog transport permit from GA Dept. of Ag.  Before transporting them, hogs must be either tagged with official ID or you must use the Gooutdoorsgeorgia app to log a transport request and confirm delivery to the slaughterhouse.  These stricter rules are brand new as of January 1st, 2019. 

Transporting a live feral hog without following these rules is a minimum $1,500 fine.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jan 14, 2019)

I stand corrected, I do remember wild hogs run the the pig sale.......

meat buyers of course the only ones bidding on them.......yeah right


----------



## mlandrum (Jan 14, 2019)

My advice is to check with DNR and not seek forum advice that way you won’t end up in jail, lose your life savings and your vehicle-just saying?


----------



## C.Killmaster (Jan 15, 2019)

Here's some information on the new regulations:
http://agr.georgia.gov/feral-hogs.aspx


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jan 15, 2019)

i have found this has no teeth....... 

This has to be enforced by the dept of agriculture and they don't have the manpower to do anything with it.

This is livestock, not a DNR issue.

back to square one


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 15, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> i have found this has no teeth.......
> 
> This has to be enforced by the dept of agriculture and they don't have the manpower to do anything with it.
> 
> ...



I will say this;
One man is tring to figure out about hauling & selling following the law. 
Another man is giving info on how to haul a hog and how to sell it legally. 

Then we have you butting into the convo with nothing but negatives!!!
When a kid make a mistake hunting and try’s to correct it...
Your throwing the book at him. 
When a man is trying to haul hogs legally and another is explaining why ..... you jump in and place foot in mouth ? 

Spurs all I see is you bashing a lot. 
I know you have great knowledge about the outdoors and could give great advice. 
Why don’t you try that for awhile. 
Just saying.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jan 15, 2019)

All I am telling you is the feral hogs are in the process of being declared "Live stock" and the DNR are washing their hands of it all together. According to my sources which are really good by the way.

I can take you to a livestock sale were pigs are sold on the open market to meat buyers, and several groups of "High back feral hogs" will roll threw that sale, with Ga Dept of Agriculture present, and nothing is being done about it.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Jan 15, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> All I am telling you is the feral hogs are in the process of being declared "Live stock" and the DNR are washing their hands of it all together. According to my sources which are really good by the way.
> 
> I can take you to a livestock sale were pigs are sold on the open market to meat buyers, and several groups of "High back feral hogs" will roll threw that sale, with Ga Dept of Agriculture present, and nothing is being done about it.



Sorry man, I have to make you wrong again.  Feral hogs have always been considered livestock once they are captured.  In 2015 the General Assembly passed the feral hog control act that expressly gave DNR the authority to enforce Dept. of Agriculture regulation.  We worked hand in hand with Dept. of Ag to develop and now enforce those regulations.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jan 15, 2019)

well go to the sale in Reynolds on the first and third Tuesday and watch the pig sale for yourself. And the Dept of Agriculture will be present.

It's there my friend, and the hogs the Atlanta "new natives" are buying are selling for over $2 a pound in their markets, just above the market price for Hardtails (blue runners) and cigar minnows.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jan 15, 2019)

I just wonder where they are killing them because I can tell you they are not taking them to a slaughter house.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jan 15, 2019)

Have you got the idea yet that I didn't know about the Asian pig market in Atlanta before lunch and all of the sudden I am on top of it.

tip.... don't but a BBQ sandwich from anywhere around Atlanta from an Asian run store.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jan 15, 2019)

"Sorry man, I have to make you wrong again. "

I've been wrong my whole life, today is just another day in it. Sale is next Tuesday


----------



## ryanh487 (Jan 15, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> I just wonder where they are killing them because I can tell you they are not taking them to a slaughter house.



Then prove it, call DNR, and get your $200


----------



## C.Killmaster (Jan 15, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> well go to the sale in Reynolds on the first and third Tuesday and watch the pig sale for yourself. And the Dept of Agriculture will be present.
> 
> It's there my friend, and the hogs the Atlanta "new natives" are buying are selling for over $2 a pound in their markets, just above the market price for Hardtails (blue runners) and cigar minnows.



That has been legal up until now, the new rules went into effect January 1st.


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Jan 15, 2019)

Why do they pay 4X market price for feral pigs? ?‍


----------



## sleepr71 (Jan 16, 2019)

At what point do they get tested for Brucellosis,pseudo rabies,etc,etc.?


----------



## C.Killmaster (Jan 17, 2019)

sleepr71 said:


> At what point do they get tested for Brucellosis,pseudo rabies,etc,etc.?


They have to be quarantined and tested before they can mix them with any other pigs.  They don't have to test if going directly to slaughter.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jan 24, 2019)

nobody showed up for the pig sale at Reynolds, too bad.

I asked the sale barn if they can sell wild hogs his quote "I don't know wild pigs from tame ones"

This law will get a lot accomplished, NOT

by the way,  Dept of Ag was present, they always are


----------



## RootConservative (Jan 25, 2019)

Sorry to hijack the tread a little but if you are trapping large quantities of hog like we do in South Dodge, Telfair and Wilcox near the Ocmulgee River and don't want to eat every hog you can speak with your local DNR and find out who has a high fence hog property in the area and the licences required to transport them from your property to their property.  I spoke to my local DNR and he put me in touch with someone locally.  Just another option.


----------



## Gator89 (Jan 25, 2019)

NCMTNHunter said:


> Why do they pay 4X market price for feral pigs? ?‍



It qualifies as organic, non-GMO.


----------

